
Show HN: A static blog system written in Crystal - jessehorne
https://github.com/jessehorne/rock
======
karmakaze
It would be much more helpful to see what the rendered pages look like.
Perhaps add a link in the README. Also like to see a list of current and next-
to-implement features.

